
Where Uber Loses Money - ycombonator
https://2utfff4d3dkt3biit53nsvep-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Uber_Operation_Costs_Q2_2018-1320x758.png
======
mimixco
Where does Uber lose money? Everywhere!

Does it really cost $704M/year to administer a taxi app? Seems unlikely.

